

Implant-Based Cancer Vaccine Is First to Eliminate Tumors in Mice - edw519
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/11/091125145819.htm

======
drcode
This actually sounds like a pretty good strategy for fighting cancer... let's
hope this research survives peer review.

